
A brief survey of Fully Homomorphic Encryption, computing on encrypted data - type0
http://blog.quarkslab.com/a-brief-survey-of-fully-homomorphic-encryption-computing-on-encrypted-data.html
======
FabioBertone
The explosion in computation complexity is a BIG problem… but the potential is
massive.

The are scenarios in which the additional privacy would be a game changer:
imagine getting a 23andMe type of analysis from your DNA without having to
disclose yourself, or people being able to get a credit check without telling
to a bank who they are.

Thanks for sharing it!

